# Coop? Buy or build?



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I'm kind of new to chickens, and in fact I haven't even gotten my chicks yet. I am still trying to figure out if I should buy or build my coop. What do you guys think, and where should I buy my coop or instructions from? Thanks!

Tha


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't have a build or buy answer, but take a look at Craig's list in your area under chicken. My area has lots of people building chicken coops. Some are pretty good looking.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I built mine for $4. I used recycled wood we had from a small barn that fell and spent $4 on hinges.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Build, but either build elevated, or dig down some and build. Predators will dig in to kill chickens. Best advise, is find someone with one you like, and ask them to help you with one. Chicken people are good people!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I prefer building. I'm not to skilled when it comes to working with my hands and I considered buying, but I got some help from friends and it worked out nicely.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Build it. Not anymore expensive in the end. You can make it according to your needs and liking. Mine sets on cement block foundation. Has solid floor so nothing is sneaking in underneath. Lumber was new for ours and insulation of course, the two small windows were bought a year later, main window and everything else was hand-me-downs or stuff we had laying around. Materials we did buy were all bought on sale or clearance. Who'd have thought the cheap clearance sale green aluminum sheet roofing we bought for the run would end up being a close enough match for the siding we would be given a year laterfor the coop?  Siding was from a friend who had put up "tan" siding on his house & garage that faded to a pale willow green. Perfect!  My last advice, make it bigger than you think you'll want or need. Somehow you always end up with a few additions. A stray on here that someone couldn't keep, a cutie found at a swap that could be resisted ... I started with 6 day old chicks. I have 9 now. Two were given to me because their owner needed a good home for them.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

7chicks said:


> ...My last advice, make it bigger than you think you'll want or need. Somehow you always end up with a few additions...


Totally agree with this! It's called chicken Math. You'll plan on six and end up with ten. Or you'll want to separate one or two later for some reason.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome, i built my own coop, far better than store bought ones.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

You didn't say large or small, but I'll share some photos I've collected of cool things people have done to house chickens.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your insight!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots if free blueprints on the Internet or in books. I say build. More fun anyway!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Building would be a fun project and you can decide and build what you want. But at the same time, hey if you got the money then why not buy one. That's just me.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine would be medium!


----------

